# Transferring waypoints from Garmin to lowrance



## Mwall21 (Apr 14, 2015)

Recently purchased and installed a lowrance hds9 carbon on my hewes. Previously had a Garmin 545. There are many confusing answers to this question online. Can anyone help with an easy to understand way? Looking to transfer the waypoints from the Garmin to lowrance. 

I’d appreciate any help


----------



## ISLA Mapping (Jan 12, 2020)

Mwall21 said:


> Recently purchased and installed a lowrance hds9 carbon on my hewes. Previously had a Garmin 545. There are many confusing answers to this question online. Can anyone help with an easy to understand way? Looking to transfer the waypoints from the Garmin to lowrance.
> 
> I’d appreciate any help


There is an export data function on the garmin that will allow you to export all of your created waypoints to a microchip that fits in your unit. Get a small capacity chip at the drugstore like 1 GB in capacity (dont use any map chip). Put in in a slot and follow garmins procedure to export your data. When you start that process, one of the choices you have to make in their menu is to choose what format you want the data to be exported in. There will be several choices. You need to choose .GPX. 
Once the data is exported to the chip in GPX format you can then take out that chip and put it in the Lowrance. The Live has a similar function for data import and export as part of its Files menu. Choose Import data and the machine should recognize the chip you put in there and aks you to confirm you want to import the chip data. Choose yes and the data will all be imported in a few seconds. Once it is imported the waypoints will all appear correctly probably as blue diamonds. If you had the waypoints formatted differently in the Garmin you will have to edit each of them individually to change them to a new Icon format you would like to view if the diamonds are not to your liking. The process takes to less than five minutes.


----------



## Mwall21 (Apr 14, 2015)

Thank you very much. I was told Garmin is unable to convert files to that gpx file. I appreciate it


----------



## ISLA Mapping (Jan 12, 2020)

Mwall21 said:


> Thank you very much. I was told Garmin is unable to convert files to that gpx file. I appreciate it


Any GPS from any mfg. should have the ability to export or import .gpx which is a universal format. I would be very surprised if your unit is missing this function. My Garmin from 15 yrs ago had the option.


----------

